# adapter for laptop monitor



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

Does anyone know of an adapter that will make a laptop monitor work on a desktop (convert to VGA)? I would like to hook up a laptop monitor for a dedicated server all-in-one project. I plan on putting the laptop monitor on the side of the ATX form factor so the monitor will be on the PC, easier to take to Lan Parties & such. But, I need to adapt it first. As a last resort I may need to wire it direct. If I am not mistaken, as most laptops have different connectors and styles of motherboards and videocards and such, most laptop monitor connectors are most likely different. I got mixed results with google, it pulls up lots of adapters but none I need. Anyone have any info? Thanks
cheers :wave:


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 11, 2004)

Not as such.

A laptop requires more than you might think. Check out this resource.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=758610


----------

